# Installer didn't leave CCK.



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

If this is true about DTV having some plans for the ethernet port in the future, should call back and request a wired CCK, since it was supposed to be included with the installation? The installer plugged my ethernet directly into the port on the HR34. It seems to be working ok, and he did it this way since I had an ethernet cable already run from the router to the install location, He refused to leave the CCK, since it worked without it. If, at some point, I actually NEED this wired CCK, I dont want have to pay for it later, or pay for a tech visit.
Should I call them back??????

_Quote:
Originally Posted by peds48_installs

It is HIGHLY recommended that if you have a tech go to your house to install the Genie, to take the WIRED CCK, as DirecTV have plans in the future to use the H34's ethernet port for something else. I would not take the wireless CCK if a wired option is feasible available. The CCK connection is always free of charge._


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The installer is required to connect you to the internet. a CCK is the preferred method.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

You're fine with the way you have it setup right now. You're not losing anything. Installing a CCK won't be adding any extra features into your network. If the CCK is free I'd get it for the hell of it. My installer never even hooked up our internet because he said it wasn't in the order. So I ordered a free CCK and hooked it all up myself.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

I stated I *WAS* connected to the internet. Ethernet plugs directly into the HR34.



Stuart Sweet said:


> The installer is required to connect you to the internet. a CCK is the preferred method.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

How did you go about ordering the "FREE CCK".? Looks like $25 plus shipping when I look in my account management.



litex2x said:


> You're fine with the way you have it setup right now. You're not losing anything. Installing a CCK won't be adding any extra features into your network. If the CCK is free I'd get it for the hell of it. My installer never even hooked up our internet because he said it wasn't in the order. So I ordered a free CCK and hooked it all up myself.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Call DIRECTV and press the issue gently and nicely until they send you what you need.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

ebox4greg said:


> If this is true about DTV having some plans for the ethernet port in the future, should call back and request a wired CCK, since it was supposed to be included with the installation? The installer plugged my ethernet directly into the port on the HR34. It seems to be working ok, and he did it this way since I had an ethernet cable already run from the router to the install location, He refused to leave the CCK, since it worked without it. If, at some point, I actually NEED this wired CCK, I dont want have to pay for it later, or pay for a tech visit.
> Should I call them back??????
> 
> _Quote:
> ...


You are connected to the internet, that is all that matters. Why are you making such a big deal about this? You will not need the CCK if you are hardwired to the internet. It was most likely deleted off the order and if you callback they will likely charge you to send someone back out.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

Not making a big deal out of it..... No issue now with the way its hooked up. thinking down the road if I need it, I dont have it.
It was on the order.



west99999 said:


> You are connected to the internet, that is all that matters. Why are you making such a big deal about this? You will not need the CCK if you are hardwired to the internet. It was most likely deleted off the order and if you callback they will likely charge you to send someone back out.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

ebox4greg said:


> Not making a big deal out of it..... No issue now with the way its hooked up. thinking down the road if I need it, I dont have it.
> It was on the order.


And when a technician does not use a product on the order it is supposed to be deleted and most likely was. You are making a big deal out of it because you have posted on multiple forums the same thing. You dont need it now and I don't believe you will need it despite what peds said may happen in the future and if you do worry about it then.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

your luck you got it for free, and it useless, they made me paid $99 for mine and the installer didn't hookup it, because he saw i had Ethernet plugs directly into mine box


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

lacubs said:


> your luck you got it for free, and it useless, they made me paid $99 for mine and the installer didn't hookup it, because he saw i had Ethernet plugs directly into mine box


*Who* made you pay for something you didn't need and also didn't get installed. Do you still have it?


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

When did you become the forum police? :nono:



west99999 said:


> And when a technician does not use a product on the order it is supposed to be deleted and most likely was. *You are making a big deal out of it because you have posted on multiple forums the same thing.* You dont need it now and I don't believe you will need it despite what peds said may happen in the future and if you do worry about it then.


----------



## acer (Dec 13, 2012)

ebox4greg said:


> How did you go about ordering the "FREE CCK".? Looks like $25 plus shipping when I look in my account management.


if you have whole home dvr it is sometimes free on accounts as really the cck comes with whole home at no additonal charge. whole home with no cck usually 199; whole home with cck still 199.

It also goes by your account payment history. oh and free offers do not show up online, you have to call them


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

acer said:


> if you have whole home dvr it is sometimes free on accounts as really the cck comes with whole home at no additonal charge. whole home with no cck usually 199; whole home with cck still 199.
> 
> It also goes by your account payment history. oh and free offers do not show up online, you have to call them


You can get free offers on-line. I've routinely gone to my account info and seen that I can get a HD-DVR for free or for $99. Other discounts though, such as free premium cable packages or monthly discounts, need the subscriber to call in though.

As for the cost of the CCK, originally, many people were charged to have the CCK added to their Whole Home install. Now, it is included with the Whole Home install.

- Merg


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

ebox4greg said:


> How did you go about ordering the "FREE CCK".? Looks like $25 plus shipping when I look in my account management.


I believe it was part of the special promotion but it was left out in the order for it to be installed. Luckily I could have easily used a direct line like you and not used it.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, the free CCK-W offer that DirecTV was running this fall seems to be over. Looks like the price will start at $25+shipping and go up from there, depending on the services you have active on the account.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

BUT, it was a part of the original new customer order. The tech seen the direct connect to the HR34 worked, so he didn't bother leaving it, or connecting it.



smitbret said:


> Unfortunately, the free CCK-W offer that DirecTV was running this fall seems to be over. Looks like the price will start at $25+shipping and go up from there, depending on the services you have active on the account.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ebox4greg said:


> BUT, it was a part of the original new customer order. The tech seen the direct connect to the HR34 worked, so he didn't bother leaving it, or connecting it.


I really think you're all set.

I cannot imagine what the ethernet port might be used for ..... if not for the exact connection you now have.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

Everything is working now. HR34 and 2 c31's can all access the internet, so I'm set for now. not gonna worry.



Laxguy said:


> I really think you're all set.
> 
> I cannot imagine what the ethernet port might be used for ..... if not for the exact connection you now have.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Even on the DTV help channel - 1, it shows a direct Ethernet cable from the receiver to the router. It only suggests the CCK if you aren't able to make that connection because of location. I think the direct Ethernet connection is their standard if it's possible.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think the installing tech knew if it would work or not. After he tried, and everything was connected, he was finished. Of course, I already had an ethernet cable run to the location of the HR34.


----------



## rynorama (Feb 12, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> a CCK is the preferred method.


Anyone know why ?

I am getting a HR34 to replace a HR22 and was going to eliminate the DECA being used as the CCK


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rynorama said:


> Anyone know why ?
> 
> I am getting a HR34 to replace a HR22 and was going to eliminate the DECA being used as the CCK


They train the installers one way and that is for using the CCK during an install. It makes trouble-shooting easier for the CSR's as well when people call in as well.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

There's evidence that this may be changing, so some installers are using the HR34 as the entry point for connecting to the LAN. One's MMV....


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

Mine did. He seen an ethernet cable ran from my router, and used it.



Laxguy said:


> There's evidence that this may be changing, so some installers are using the HR34 as the entry point for connecting to the LAN. One's MMV....


----------

